# Help - I need to know all about seasons!



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I had Lolly spayed before first season so I can't help with what a season is like but if you trust your vet then you really should take their advice. The chances of the season happening while you are away are slim. You could prepare yourself and get some pants for her to wear to take with you just in case.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

3boys1pup said:


> I planned to have Coco spayed before her first season, but she's had 2 episodes of puppy vaginitis and reading online, the general advice is to wait until she's had a season or she could suffer from vaginitis into adulthood.
> 
> So, I was all expecting to avoid it and now need to face it!
> 
> ...



Gosh, I can feel the panic coming right off your post!
I can't advise you about the season as Noodle is nearly 11 months old and still not had one, but you really should try and calm down and not worry so much, YOUR going to ruin your holiday with the worry.

She may not have a season yet (like I said, noodle is 11 months and nothing at all yet) all you can do is be prepared in case she does. I bought the pants and pads months ago ready for when she does. Or if you are that worried about the holiday being ruined then I would op for the spay at 6.5 months as you have suggested. That way it is done and out of the way in plenty of time. 

Hope you settle on a solution


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with Janet, if you trust your vet then take their advice but you can always go to another for a second opinion.
Regarding the likelyhood of her coming in season on your holiday, it's really hard to say, although sometimes a change of routine/house or upset to the usual,can bring on a season. So it's something to bear in mind. She will be spot on age wise for her first season so it wouldn't be a huge surprise. No one can say what her season will be like or how the other dog will react to her. They are all different, so she could have a light season that you barely notice or a full heavy season. The other dog may not be bothered or he could be a pain. They can still mate even if he is done. A season would also increase her urge to go off in search of a mate so she would have to stay on lead, to ensure she was safe and to prevent accidental matings. It's a tough one, I personally would get a second opinion on her condition and see if a second vet agrees with the first.
Good luck.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy was 8 months old when she had her first season. She was barky and jumpy for most of the month. She bled for almost 2 weeks and the first week was heavier. I kept her in the kitchen for the earlier part of her season where possible, as that is where we have a tiled floor. I kept her on the lead when walking her and took a big stick with me! Having said that we had no direct trouble from other dogs. I have to be honest I was glad when it was all over for her and us!. We have her booked in for her spay in July - halfway between seasons. I realy would not like to have been on holiday with her at this time, but everyone's experience is perhaps different.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh a tricky one due to the bladder problem, so you need to do the best for her regarding this condition. If it wasn't for this, it may be best to spay her now ... but really its your personal choice and you need to take the vets lead on this. 

I could go on and on about seasons but in all honesty each bitch it different regarding the age they come in, amount of blood, how messy they are, how they act before, during and after their season .. 

Article here : http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/


----------

